# I am a non smoker an I bought a lighter.. Cool uses needed..



## koolent (Mar 5, 2012)

Hizz..

First I want you all to know that I am a strict non-smoker..

Well, Being a non-smoker I bought a lighter, thats crazy bt this one is cool and also has a torch !! Well, I don't smoke so, I need some cool uses of a lighter, I know it sometimes can double as a sefety device though .. Bt I like that lighter, its a 10 rupee lighter but its cool.. 


So, what should I do with it ?

No, smoking ideas please.. 

No, smoking ideas please.. 

No, smoking ideas please.. 

No, smoking ideas please..


----------



## theserpent (Mar 5, 2012)

Well show off   . Burning Papers... In the dark to find your way out


----------



## koolent (Mar 5, 2012)

Hmm.. That can be something.. I have examinations frm 10th March, I will burn those papers ..

Yours are over ryt.. Gud and what do you think, how will your grades be ?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 5, 2012)

Well ill get 85+ in accounts 
70+ in stats and business
60+ In computers..They gave a program to check if a date is valid or not.Our teacher dint teach them,I read them but forgot it .
30+ in hindi


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2012)

give it to a cool smoker.


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 5, 2012)

Faun said:


> give it to a cool smoker.


Can be used to burn trolls like zis ^^


----------



## ArjunKiller (Mar 5, 2012)

I guess ico has to say something


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 5, 2012)

pics of lighter ?


----------



## koolent (Mar 5, 2012)

Amm.. What wz that *ico*?


----------



## techbulb (Mar 5, 2012)

I also don't smoke but i buy  lighters during diwali only to burn crackers


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 5, 2012)

burn love letters/ photo of ex (if there) 

help smokers to light there cigarettes , target a smoking gal at a pub and help her


----------



## koolent (Mar 5, 2012)

> i buy lighters during diwali only to burn crackers



hmm gud idea there



sujoyp said:


> burn love letters/ photo of ex (if there)
> 
> help smokers to light there cigarettes , target a smoking gal at a pub and help her



I am in class 9th.. And thats nt cool..


----------



## Desmond (Mar 6, 2012)

Make a flame thrower. Get an aerosol can (A deodorant can, for ex), pipe to its nozzle (you may have to remove the default nozzle). Make a mechanism to press down on the nozzle which can be triggered easily. Then use the lighter as a pilot light at the front of the pipe. This is just a rough idea, use your imagination.

Now, don't burn down your house.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 6, 2012)

Just don't blow anybody with a bomb


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Mar 6, 2012)

search for kipkay in youtube to do amazing hacks and cracks with household stuff 
he also has many videos regarding lighters

Amazing Lasers! - Cheapy Lighter Laser Burner! - YouTube


----------



## Anorion (Mar 6, 2012)

discover the kleptos, leave it around without caring too much about it and see who is the first to steal it


----------



## Krow (Mar 6, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Make a flame thrower. Get an aerosol can (A deodorant can, for ex), pipe to its nozzle (you may have to remove the default nozzle). Make a mechanism to press down on the nozzle which can be triggered easily. Then use the lighter as a pilot light at the front of the pipe. This is just a rough idea, use your imagination.
> 
> Now, don't burn down your house.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What a nice idea to suggest to a kid in 9th standard. Good going mate, you should become a teacher. 

@koolent keep your head cool. Lighters are useful when there is a power cut.

I think we have seen enough suggestions. Move on people, nothing to see here.


----------

